# Problem with the Headphone Audio Jack with realtek HD audio



## jennxxness (Aug 28, 2006)

My internal speakers seem to work fine but I can't get the sound to go into my headphones when I plug in my headphones. Is there a way how to fix this?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Howdy,

Some more info would help....is this a laptop and make and model would be nice.


----------



## jennxxness (Aug 28, 2006)

This is a laptop.
The model is the LG P1 Express Dual (P1-5001A9)


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Unerstood....

So you plug the Headset into your Jack on the side marked with a Headset simble and does nothing happen........does the internal speakers stop working when you do this?


----------



## jennxxness (Aug 28, 2006)

yes, i put in the heatset into the jack but nothing happens.
My internal speakers keep working though.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

If the internal speakers continue working when the earphone/headset is plugged into the PROPER jack then most likely there is a bad earphone/headset jack. The other reason would be that you are not plugging into the correct jack (a very easy mistake). Who makes that laptop?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Make sure your jack end on your Headphones is stereo


----------



## Samara47 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello
I have a somewhat similar problem to that.
I have a cord that connect the TV to the laptop, and theres one for the visual feed and another for the audio.
A couple of weeks after I started using it, it just stopped working. So I decided to use headphones instead, but now when I plug them in I got no sound, not even from my computer speakers.
I have a feeling I may have done something wrong in the settings of my computer.
I was wondering if anyone knows some program that can fix this?


----------



## BlueGuru (Jul 28, 2007)

The last post was some time ago, so perhaps you have worked around the problem. I have seen this issue and have gotten it to work again, but I haven't found out what causes it.
If you go into Control Panel and open the Realtek Sound Effects Manager (or it might be labeled Realtek HD Audio Control Panel), once this panel is open, you can plug your headphones in and it will ask you what you have plugged in and you can select "Headphones". What might help (especially if you use your headphones a lot) is if you create a Realtek shortcut for your desktop or create a Quick Launch shortcut on the toolbar. This way you won't have to go into the Control Panel each time this happens.

I'm not sure why it doesn't just store the setting in the first place, but I'm extra perplexed as to why it asks at one point and then just doesn't recognize the connection at another point.

Hope this helps. If I discover what is causing it I'll post again.


----------

